# My hedgie "thumps"?



## Lotty1112 (Jul 24, 2013)

When cuddling my hedgie has a habit of curling up and "thumping" which is more of a full body jump/spasm accompanied with a thump sound. They're individual thumps which only happen every now and again and don't seem to bother her. She actually does it usually when she's pretty happy and has been whistling and chirping at me. No signs of huffiness or distress.


----------



## Wilf44 (Nov 12, 2013)

My boy does something that sounds similar to what your experiencing. He does it when he decides it's time for a snooze when he's finished exploring. He's spends a few minuets finding the perfect spot and then he's begin his "pre snooze" popping regime without fail every time. Its simply him settling down before he curls up and takes a kip. If he' didn't do it i'd be concerned! I'm sure it's something of a similar nature x


----------

